# "Proceed: Professional Decorative Painting System"



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.proceedsystem.com/newsletter/articles/pg.php?ID=2011010514190500000

Anybody hear of this system or tried it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Be nice to see something other than those tiny pics. Like a high resolution close up. That might sell me.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, used it once....kind of a test for them and exposure. Was used as sky backdrop for mural at Hershey Museum. It is a Golden Paint product. Basically there glaze pre coloured.
http://www.decoartisans.com/photo_pgs/Photos/Bernie and me hershey.jpg


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Love using the Proceed line from Golden. Great consistency and varied products. Excellent price point too.


----------

